# Cleaning



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

My Hubby Alan & I are off to Cornwall for a week on Thursday and as always we will be taking our dogs with us. Unfortunately they both moult terribly and although I do have a little hand hoover with dog fur attachment it is useless (doesn't even pick up the grass/grit/dust properly)the carpet still looks awful after a day. I usually get the hair off the carpet with a damp sponge or rubber glove but it is very hard work, (and that isn't what we go away for) so I was wondering if any of you use a hoover while away and if so what is the best one to get?

Hope you can help



WendyS


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there
We are lucky I guess because we have a vinyl floor & loose fit carpets which we take up when we are travelling with the dogs.
I have seen a broom on QVC the shopping channel that is made out of rubber that is supposed to collect the dog hairs. I've seen a similar one in B&Q but to be honest i've never tried it. Have a great holiday though.
Helen.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've heard about the brushes too, but I can't recall what they were called.

We don't have carpet   poor relations. 

We use a mains rechargeable Black & Decker CV9605 vacuum to clean the van whilst at home, but we don't take it with us as we don't have room for it as we're only a sub 16ft PVC. We do take a dustpan and brush which is usually sufficient for our purposes on the vinyl type flooring.

Andy


----------



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Helen & Andy for the replies

I wish we did have removable carpets, it would make it so much easier. When we bought our van the salesman said that the carpets were easy to clean. I suppose if we had bought a new van we would have had the choice.

I will certainly look into the brushes if no better might have to think about putting vinyl down on top maybe. I wonder how much that would be


Wendy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

er indoors always puts our small vacuum cleaner in th m/h. It sits nicley in a locker under the bed.
You should get one pretty cheap from Argos or comet maybe.
If you use mains hook ups no problem.
I put two pushbikes on the carrier .They look nice and hardly get used.
Dave P


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you go to one of the DIY sheds, or a carpet warehouse type store, they sell what appears to be a roll of clingfilm about 2 foot wide.
Its not excessively dear and you get a big roll. 
I lay out this on the carpets for my clients to walk on and it works well. You simply use a soft brush to sweep it down, then when you're done, it pulls up and you bin it.


saves having stains on the carpet.






and, possibble friction burns on the knees after kneeling down for..............









sweeping the carpet by hand with a dustpan and brush. :wink:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi WendyS,

Just put this on another forum:

Very few carpet cleaners will hairs off the hard wearing carpets in RV's/MH's etc.

I have always used a damp cloth and prefer an old towel torn in to suitable size. Drag this against the grain and be stunned at how much comes up!

Couple this with the best rechargeable vacuum:

Cleaner

Direct from the manufacturer via eBay and maybe has a few scratches. Great value!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wendy, I have a gt dane so you can imagine the size of the muddy feet not to mention hair being left behind...

I cover allof our carpets with carpetprotec, its plastic on a roll and you have to lay ontop of carpet , it is sticky and I've managed to get myself in a right tangle laying it...best way is to do a small section at a time, or you end up with lots of wrinkles (the plastic not you).

You can buy it off ebay for about £30 a roll, it lasts for ages, and once you have finished your trip you can just pull it up and chuck away, hey presto, nice clean carpets..........

I just keep a dustpan and brush in van, and then vac when we are back at home.......


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i find that the rubber brooms & brushes work very well on all sufaces.

Dave


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

We have only got carpet in cab bit, but as this is where madam likes to lay between us en route it gets covered. 

We bought a rubber brush type thing at the Manchester motorhome show, guy there was selling 2 for £20 so went halves with a couple stood next to us. Never normally trust anything flogged hard at shows, but amazingly it actually works! 

Also is great pulled over sofa upholstery as well (other favourite hound lounging spot), and has a window cleaner type bit the other side used for mopping floor and cleaning windscreen - we love multifunctional thngs!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the help

I will pop down to the trading estate and see what I can find. Anything is going to be better than hands & knees with a damp sponge!


Wendy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

A pair of Marigolds, just wipe the carpet or upholstery and hey presto a ball of hair

Loddy

ps. you do have to get on your hands and knees

then you could use bandaids cling film


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dyson*

Hi

I can thoroughly recommend the hand held, rechargeable Dyson.

R


----------

